# [rat-30] NYC (Brooklyn)-Urgent, 2 single male rats need homes or fosters



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: NYC (Brooklyn)
Contact: Dana
[email protected]

Two 6 month old brother rats need separate homes due to fighting and owner, Dana, is moving and pets are not permitted.



































Please contact Dana. Thank you!


----------

